# Problem mit Spielen im Fenstermodus (Win 7)



## myIceTea (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi

habe folgendes problem

wenn ich unter windows 7 spiele im fenstermodus starten dann hab ich am oberen bildschirmrand eine Leiste. bei Vista konnte ich das ganze fenster noch  nach oben schieben, sodass ich die leiste nicht mehr sehen konnte. Dies funktioniert unter win 7 leider nicht mehr. jedes mal wenn ich das fenster nach oben schiebe rutscht es automatisch wieder hinunter.

kann ich diese automatische funktion vllt irgendwie ausschalten?

hab schon versucht zu google, aber ohne erfolg

danke für die antworten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2009)

wer spielt denn im fenster modus ??

nun win 7 lässt keinen ordner mehr am rand ausrichten.keine möglichkeit mehr dies zu ändern.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Dezember 2009)

Alt + ENTER


----------



## Raeven (16. Dezember 2009)

Hatte ich auch schon = Grafikoptionen Vollbild einstellen oder erst andere Fenstergröße wählen und dann wieder zurück. Vielleicht etwas umständlich, bei mir funzt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2009)

man kann also doch  noch seinen arbeitsplatz(computer) ordner am rand ausrichten.
ich weis er meint nur das man die task leiste der anwendung am oberen rand nach oben  aufn desktop zu verschieben somit dann kein kastenrand mehr zusehen ist bzw ganz weg ist.


----------



## Raeven (16. Dezember 2009)

byaliar schrieb:


> man kann also doch noch seinen arbeitsplatz(computer) ordner am rand ausrichten.
> ich weis er meint nur das man die task leiste der anwendung am oberen rand nach oben aufn desktop zu verschieben somit dann kein kastenrand mehr zusehen ist bzw ganz weg ist.


 
Hat mit Ordnern nix zutun . Das Spiel ist im Vollbild Modus und trotzdem hast du die oberste Leiste von Windows und das ist nicht normal. Schließlich soll der Bildschirm ganz ausgefüllt sein.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2009)

öh dass hab ich auch mal bei crysis gehabt unter vista,lag aber am spiel.


----------



## myIceTea (17. Dezember 2009)

erst ma danke für die antworten, aber noch mal genau zu meinem problem... wenn ich ein spiele im fesntermodus starte (hab 2 bildschirme) ist oben am fenster der name des spiels und die zeichen minimieren schließen usw. nun möchte ich das fenster nach oben zihen, sodass ich die symbole nicht mehr sehe, so wei bei vista vorher. hat nichts mit dem spiel zu tun sondern mit win7 , da ich bei allen spielen das problem habe(win7) und bei vista nicht.

hat sonst noch jemmand einene vorschlag?
kann man die automatische fensteranpasssung oda so irgendwie abschalten?


----------

